# Puebla Meetup (por fin!)



## yomemoi (May 11, 2009)

When: Saturday at 2pm 

Where: In the cafe of Profetica "Casa de la Lectura" (The House of Reading) is a non-profit established to promote the joy of reading literature. Has a cafe, sponsors book openings, readings, etc. Located in the historic center on 3 Sur #701 - Phone 246-91-01 - Open from 10am to 10pm

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You can count me in! It will be fun meeting any expats in the Puebla area.... Hope everyone can come! Looking forward to it.....


----------



## yomemoi (May 11, 2009)

Ok! Let's decide on a table so that anyone who shows up can know where to find us.. how about outside on the patio, left hand side?? I am petite with dark hair 
See you tomorrow ; )


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

The meet up took place but it was sad to only see the two of us there (yomemoi) and I.... we had a good time and "Profetica" is a lovely place! Here's a link so you can all see it.....http://www.profetica.com.mx/

http://www.profetica.com.mx (cut and paste on your browser if link doesn't appear)

Another meet up is planned for next saturday, around 10 am at the Laguna de San Baltazar (in the San Baltazar Sur area on 63 A Oriente by Blvd. Carlos Camacho Espiritu)- we will attend the Farmer's Market there..... won't you join us? Love to see you! We'll meet at the front entrance....

This lake has walking, jogging trails, boats, ducks and swans.... Ecological center right by Emiliano Zapata Municipal Market (where I also get fruits, vegetables and plants too!)


----------

